

Crowdfunding is the new MVP - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/07/16/crowdfunding-is-the-new-mvp/

======
blacktar
Crowd funding is certainly an interesting way to validate your value
proposition, but I am not sure I would call it a _minimal_ viable product
considering the amount of work a crowd funding effort requires.

